
Let's build a circuit that displays an image on a VGA monitor - Part 2 [video] - Shoop
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqY3FMuMuRo
======
Shoop
Discussion for part 1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20375702](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20375702)

